# Sunscreen help, please?



## jkath (Feb 19, 2013)

I need recommendations. 
Was diagnosed with skin cancer, and am looking for the best sunscreen for the face that I can find. Must be absolutely non-greasy! 

*history: Always been pale, always tried to stay out of the sun, never tanned, never used any tanning beds. Just one of those things*

Anyway, I've used Neutrogena's sunscreen that is made for the face. It's not greasy at all, but after an hour it settles in the pores, and I'm not fond of the white polka dot look. 

Have you used something that you can recommend? Thanks all!

((PS: those of you on my fb: this isn't something I've talked about there...thanks for your discretion.))


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 19, 2013)

I love Neutrogena Dry Touch. It has a SPF of 55 and it's not greasy at all.


----------



## jkath (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you, Snip  that's the one I've used for a while now. I do like it, but it does settle more than I wish it would. Perhaps I should just blame my dry skin rather than the sunscreen!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 19, 2013)

jkath said:


> Thank you, Snip  that's the one I've used for a while now. I do like it, but it does settle more than I wish it would. Perhaps I should just blame my dry skin rather than the sunscreen!


 
My pleasure  Nivea Light Feel is also good and doesn't settle as much but I think it only comes in SPF 30.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 19, 2013)

When my mom got treatment for her cancer she developed a terrible burn like wound on her neck. She used the sap from bubinella mixed with plain aqueous cream to apply to skin.
She's got no scarring and her Oncologist  now recommends it to all his cancer patients. 
It's cooling and helps to prevent dryness. 




Hope you get this sorted soon! And remember to take a good vitamin supplement and eat foods with high antioxidants. You must eat the rainbow each day! Lots of red, orange and green veg and fruit.


----------



## jkath (Feb 19, 2013)

oh wow! I need to research this bubinella and aqueous cream!! Sounds amazing!

As for the Nivea - thanks for the heads up - I  haven't tried it, and 30 is okay, since I'm avoiding as much of the outdoors as is possible!
(Although explaining to my favorite horse why we can't ride for a while will not be easy)


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 19, 2013)

When I was dealing witht he same problem I asked my doctor what to get/to use. Having gone thru the same problem I would go with doctor's recomendation at this point.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi jkath!!!

I used to use the strategy of staying out of the sun too.  But with my recent move to Northern New Mexico, that won't be so easy.  My sister, who has lived here for 40 years, has recomended to me two Estee Lauder products;  Day Wear Plus and Resilience Lift Extreme.  Both have adequate sun screen properties.   Hope your outcome is positive.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have very fair skin. I like the Banana Boat kids' waterproof sunscreen. I've used Ombrelle, Nivea, others, but I like the Banana Boat for kids stuff. I go with as high of SPF as possible--45-55. I put sunscreen on after I shower 365 days/year. I wait 15 minutes before I go outside after I've applied it.


----------



## jkath (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you so much, Beth (and waving hello!) - I do use a couple of Estee Lauder's moisturizers, so that would be something to look into for sure. 
CWS - I haven't tried that one in years (since my grown kids were young!) Is it not a greasy feel? (I remember it being that way, but then again, it's been probably 15 years!) If not, it would be one to check out.

I really appreciate ALL of the great info and suggestions, and thanks Beth for the note of encouragement. My next visit is next week for the third round. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 20, 2013)

Not only do I have fair skin, I have dry skin, so I don't really know if you'd consider it greasy or not.


----------



## jkath (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep, I've got dry skin too - eczema and typical redhead skin. On the bright side, if the power goes out, I do believe I glow in the dark


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 20, 2013)

jkath said:


> Yep, I've got dry skin too - eczema and typical redhead skin. On the bright side, if the power goes out, I do believe I glow in the dark


 
Now I know why you want a non greasy sunscreen. My eczema gets worse when I use oily creams that sit on the skin.
Nivea shoud be a good option for you, it doesn't irritate my skin and it feels very light.
Hope you find the right product for you


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 20, 2013)

jkath said:


> oh wow! I need to research this bubinella and aqueous cream!! Sounds amazing!
> 
> As for the Nivea - thanks for the heads up - I  haven't tried it, and 30 is okay, since I'm avoiding as much of the outdoors as is possible!
> (Although explaining to my favorite horse why we can't ride for a while will not be easy)


Early morning and evening rides.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 20, 2013)

jkath said:


> Yep, I've got dry skin too - eczema and typical redhead skin. On the bright side, if the power goes out, I do believe I glow in the dark


My friends in high school used to tease me that I glowed in the dark. As much as I tried (cringe), I could not tan.


----------



## jkath (Feb 20, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> My friends in high school used to tease me that I glowed in the dark. As much as I tried (cringe), I could not tan.



I'm waiting for pale to be the new "in" thing. 

waiting...
waiting...
waiting...

oh heck, let's make our own fashion trend!


Barbara - you have a very good point - can't do early morning in the winter...it takes a good hour just to groom a winter coat & give 'em breakfast. BUT.... I'm trying to talk Steve into trying an evening ride


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 20, 2013)

Good luck, Jkath!  Along with Nivea, Aveeno and Almay products  are also both easy on the skin.  Lots of skin products also have built-in sunscreen, like moisturizers and foundation.  SPF 30 is really all you need, according to recent studies, anything higher doesn't really provide any more protection.  Just keep reapplying.  You can also get sprays and sticks.  A broad-brimmed hat is always a good idea.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 21, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> My friends in high school used to tease me that I glowed in the dark. As much as I tried (cringe), I could not tan.


 
My friends used to ask me when the plaster of paris comes off?!
I can't tan either! I burn well though


----------

